# Beer Bread in the dutch oven



## cowgirl (Jun 16, 2008)

Not sure if this qualifies as dutch oven cooking, because I left my lid at home....but I made do with what I had and baked some bread in a DO while camping last week.

I lined the DO with foil, placed a pan in the bottom and oiled er up. lol



Kind of spread the batter in the pan....



Since I forgot my lid, I covered the pan with foil and added a second pan with hot coals on top.






I had a rack of spares going earlier, so I put the foiled ribs back on with a pouch of broccoli (I like broccoli lol)



Covered the ribs with a make shift lid....to hold in heat.
Had to use an oven rack because it was a bit windy.



The bread came out perfect.......




The ribs and broccoli weren't bad either.....




The leftover bread made some pretty tasty french toast the next morning....


----------



## abelman (Jun 16, 2008)

Two of my favorite things, beer and bread! Combining them looks and sounds great . 

Good job!


----------



## doctor phreak (Jun 16, 2008)

you just absoultely think of everything....great job....


----------



## 1894 (Jun 16, 2008)

Another awesome post Cowgirl


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks Abelman, Mike and Phil!! It was pretty good hot off the fire and slathered in butter..
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Wish I wouldn't have left my lid at home, but the second pot with coals did the trick.


----------



## erain (Jun 16, 2008)

love it patty, i have a cuple DO, they dont get out as much as they should. gonna try this. great post!!!


----------



## white cloud (Jun 16, 2008)

I ain't just kidden that bread does look perfect, well the whole meal and breakfast looked good. NICE JOB


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks erain and White Cloud. Seems like at home I do not use them often enough. Mainly for pots of beans and smoked ham hocks when I'm having a cookout.
I should use my DO's more.


----------



## vlap (Jun 16, 2008)

You stole my line!!!

Looks great cowgirl!!


----------



## funh2o (Jun 16, 2008)

Great looking grub Patty. I've never used a DO but would like to try sometime.

Happy smokin

Steve


----------



## bbq bubba (Jun 16, 2008)

Ya know Patty, if you season those oven's a lil, you wouldn't have to use all that foil.....
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













  lol


----------



## downstatesmoker (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks great Cowgirl.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Have a recipe on that bread?


----------



## agmeyer (Jun 16, 2008)

Great job it looks like; and I'd like your beer bread receipe also.   Looks like you've been watching Dutch Oven Cooking with CeeDub.on RFD-TV?


----------



## walking dude (Jun 16, 2008)

hey cowgirl..........you ever post that jump up johnny recipe?
summin like that?


----------



## goat (Jun 16, 2008)

Looks good as usual Cowgirl.  Sometime I use round cake pan liners in my DO's to avoid cleaning or if I am cooking for a bunch, I can have one pan of, say biscuits cooking and another ready to put in the DO when the first pan gets done.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 16, 2008)

Thanks folks! 
I used the foil for a fast cleanup....I know,...I'm lazy.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





There are a lot of beer bread recipes out there. I use this one.
3 cups of self rising flour
1 beer
1/4 cup of sugar and a little bit of salt.


Deud....here is the hoppin john recipe.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=18415

Thanks again for the kind words folks, hope you give it a try sometime.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jun 16, 2008)

*darn sweetie, just like everything else you make, that looks wonderful. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Are you SURE you don't want to move to Montana? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











*


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 16, 2008)

Thank you Terry! Last time I saw a picture of your place, you still had snow, and I'm pretty sure it was already June!  Brrrrrrr! 
Can I just live up there during warm weather?


----------



## vlap (Jun 16, 2008)

but its always warm here!!!


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 16, 2008)

POINTS!    lol....just kidding BT.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Jun 17, 2008)

*Of course you may sweetie, to be honest, 6 months is all I could have you here anyway, if I ate you cookin 12 months in a row I'd be as wide as I am tall. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










 By the way, it was 70 and blue sky and sunshine today, That 3" of snow didn't hurt the tomatoes or peppers. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*
*Vlap, dog gone you, will you just stop trying to steal my gal. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	











*


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 17, 2008)

Cowgirl, i've been here a short time but I going to put you up there with the best of smokers/cookers/campers with what i've seen from you.  Incredible smokes and outings each time.  You must be the hit at all your gatherings.  Nice job.


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 17, 2008)

Hmmm, I could go to Terry's during the summer and Vlap's during the winter.  This is starting to sound pretty good! lol


----------



## cowgirl (Jun 17, 2008)

Wayside, I appreciate your kind words. Thank you!
Also you have been a great asset here and have put out some outstanding Q. Glad you decided to join the SMF family.


----------



## ncdodave (Jul 6, 2008)

here's my sourdough beer bread recipe for you to try. I love this recipe! it is well.... tasty!


*Daveâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Sourdough Beer Bread*

  1 cup whole wheat flour
  2 cups all purpose flour
  1 cup sourdough starter, room temperature
  3 Tbs. honey, or sugar if honey is not handy, can substitute same amount of SplendaÂ[emoji]174[/emoji]
  1 Tbs. baking powder
  1Â½ tsp. baking soda
  Â½ tsp. kosher salt
  1 cup warm beer, the darker the more flavor
  Â½ cup butter, melted
  1 tsp. granulated garlic, optional

  Add the honey or sugar to the sourdough starter, set aside for 30 minutes. In a medium bowl combine flours, soda, powder, and salt, stir well to incorporate well. Add sourdough starter and beer. Stir until just moistened. Pour dough into a greased 10â€ deep Dutch oven. Cover and let rest 10 minutes. Add garlic to melted butter if you like then pour over the dough at the end of the 10 minutes. Bake at 350Â° for 30 to 35 minutes. Remove from heat and let rest 10 more minutes before turning out onto a cooling rack. Let cool completely before serving.
   Serves 6 to 8


----------



## cowgirl (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you Dave, it sounds great! I will give it a try.


----------

